#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Religions & Eastern Faiths >  >  >  The big 3..

## SecretsOfTheHeavens

As we know Islam,Judaism and Christianity are the top 3 religions being followed in the world right now...

Who here, those of you who study the Occult, practice dark arts or magic of any type believe in the God(s) of these 3 religions?

If so why? Is it fear? because its normal to be a follower of "God" why?

Let me put it this way,
we are on Earth, surrounded by planets and a star, we are speck in the solar system and barely a dot in our galaxy, there around is billions of planets and stars in our galaxy and millions of galaxies of all shapes and sizes, solar elliptical, irregular galaxies holding billions of planets and stars around us, not only that this universe which holds this is expanding and not to mention the possibility of different realms, planes of existance and other universes outside of ours.

God made this?

If God made this why was it not possible for God to get the message to his creation of the supreme truth? The Jew's God is a racist who loves only the Israelites and murders everyone and everything, he tells Abraham to murder his son Isaac (or Ishmael whoever you think is the chosen one) while the evil evil Satan pleads for him not to do it ( in order for Abraham to disobey this "God"?) 

The Christian God is a trinity of the father son and the holy spirit, with Jesus being the one in charge, although I cannot dispute his teachings the Jews still think Jesus was a false Prophet and believe him to now be in hell, though correct me if I am wrong the Jews had a history of killing there Prophets as well as forsaking the path (worshipping the calf) so logically a Christian would believe that Jews think that God is false prophet who sent himself to hell for lying? Amusing.

Now here comes muhammed, who 600 or so years later comes out of another land, a arab and says nope, idiots, you Jews hate on your prophet Jesus and you Christians worship him, well I have something to say about that, Jesus was not crucified! your all idiots!!! haha. Well logically that would mean God who in Islam actually put Judas on the cross at the last minute and saved Jesus did not realize his big plan failed because everyone including people not followers of Christ saw Christ being crucified!

To top that off all those people who died for the Christian belief must be pretty pissed to end up in Hell for worshipping a man....
wow..

Ok so sorry if I offended anyone I tried to add some humour to it but how can a omnipotent all powerful God truly exist and not get his message though? HOW?

What are your thoughts? I think the Judeo-Christian God is a mix n match of Sumerian Gods while Allah is a totally different spirit.
Why does it need worship, why does it send you in hell to burn forever for not accepting its own blood sacrifice to itself? Why does it care so much about one having sex with whoever one please and such small things? 
It is strange and scares me, does it scare you?..

----------


## Jackal

I believe all deities are real...I only worship the Kemetic gods though, If worship is the right word per se. I guess I would be a henotheist, in that I worship Anpu before all others. 
So I acknoledge other deities although Sumerian deities scare the hell outta me! I also have no problem with the "big Three" gods, whom I view in equal power as the other deities. I have a problem with the churches, not the gods themselves. I havn't read the Quran and other than geography know little regarding Islam.

I disagree with the belief that gods are all thoughtforms created by belief in them, But then thats just my opinion, not through experience only speculation so it can't be based on anything!

Of course this is all my opinion. I know some people on here are against worshipping too, as they see it as slavery in a way that could be viewed as (In most cases) beneficial. Personally I wouldn't call myself a servant though if I had too, but then I'm arrogant as hell and have a history of self denial

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

Simply put (I'm a christian) the reign of God is to influence and effect the world as he sees fit. The difference comes in where man is left to his judgment. Man has his own will, his own actions, his own minds. It is not in his reign to control our thought, but rather what happens to us. From that we can see the inter workings of tests of faith and challenging times, to get us to actually question what is / isn't out there. From there we begin to hunt, and regularly don't stop until some truth is discovered: this is monotheism. 

As for the debate between two religions: look at this. They are two *separate* religions. trying to tie them together is idiotic at best, only because if you are a believer, you believe in one not the other. If you like, do as jackal, and see to only one or two gods, while realizing the presence of all others.

The workings of the mind are simple. If you seek answers to your own life, you will find. If you seek to disprove any doctrine, you will find, or so your mind will think. Being human, we won't take no for an answer, so if your mind is initially set on disapproving christianity, it doesn't matter what evidence you find, you mind was already made up.

Religion has always existed as a way to govern the people, to set a standard for those who believe to live up to. Otherwise, without any initial expectations, there is no religion. Nothing to achieve, nothing to strive for. And even the idea of life after death, cannot be had without some amount of sacrifice. To think these things will just come to you without trying is foolish.

To bash another religion is ignorant, let alone bashing it on a basis _between_ religions.

----------


## Belasko

I don't believe in Religion or Christian personal Gods. I am Left hand path and recently retired from the OTO.

----------


## Iza

There's no God. As Casanadra always says everything is in the astral we created it all with our minds. I am a satanist and Gypsy Witch and we don't believe in Gods only ourselves.

----------


## SecretsOfTheHeavens

thanks for the interesting replies, I have found that there is a great divide in beliefs here! 
Alchemicenchanter (sorry if I spelt that wrong I am tired and not using a mouse so cbb scrolling =) ) I am not looking to disprove or prove anything, yes Islam Judaism and Christianity are 3 different, separate religions but was not the founder Abraham the one to proclaim the One true God all the way down to Muhammed who preached the same message not to mention the Geographic, scriptual and seed that stem from all three of these religions, the religion of Abraham, these abrahamic religions all view god to the same infinite extent.

Now as for me attempting to disprove Christianity or such I was born into Islam but renounced it to become a Satanist who for barely a year worshipped Satan as Enki Enki as Satan before finding Christianity, out of the 3 Christianity IS the most credible, no I cannot quote Biblical verses but I have read it inside and out, such the same with the Quran, Christianity is the purest form of Monotheism there is, not only is it unique in it requires nothing but faith by the believers, Christ's message to humanity is love,and that is all, I also know the Quran inside to out but so much pagan tradition which is in complete contradiction with the Bible is in there such as repetition and Heaven by works and the such.

I would go back to Jesus if I knew that the Biblical father was not really a mixture of Enki/Enlil/Anu and Baal. I look for the facts not what pleases me, though I COMPLETELY agree with what you say when you want to prove or disprove something it will happen in terms of your mind.

Maybe the universe is not meant to be a happy fun place watched over by a eternally loving being or maybe it is.
Trust me when I say that when my life gets hard I sometimes want to cry to God, but I have learnt that while the Spirit is more mighty then the sword, I hear that our minds are the mightiest of them all...

Btw Jackal why do the Sumerian Gods scare you? I LOVE Sumerian Religion and worship as much as I do Egyptian.

I just watched Paranormal activity 3 today...its not scary when you watch it but when you have to open your front gate then 3 sets of doors to get inside in pitch black at 12:00am in the morning....*gulps* ....lol

----------


## Jackal

That I'm afraid I cannot answer why I feel "Scared" 
All I know is that I get EXTREMELY nervous around the mention of both Aztec and Sumerian deities

perhaps in regards to the sumerians its just there names being shared with demonic entites

Cassandra, I know what you mean. I'm not very good when It comes to not speculating but I try rofl

----------


## SecretsOfTheHeavens

Jackal which deities share names with demonic entities? I don't usually look for which God shares such and such with another lol.

----------


## SecretsOfTheHeavens

I am aware of that view lead by many many people. Though I obviously do not believe them to be demonic but if one has had a bad experience with them or evidence to suggest this then I would love to read or hear about it.

----------


## Jackal

I can't remember Ghost, sorry lol
I'm not in the state to do anything properly right now, my memorys shot atm lol
What sumerian deities aren't connected with the common view of demons? rofl its not just sumerian deities though.

Sekhmet could be viewed as Demonic, so can most of the Netjeri of the egyptian gods, such as the Tormentors belonging Shu.
if you piss Sakhmet off and she sends her executioners or arrows...well...I don't know what would happen only that its upleasent.

----------


## SecretsOfTheHeavens

If I was a God or spirit worshipped before YHWH came along and then labelled a demon or evil because the majority say so I would be pretty pissed off to lol.

----------

